
The Sad State of Entitled Web Developers - gortok
https://medium.com/swlh/the-sad-state-of-entitled-web-developers-e4f314764dd#.24vxub7et
======
bdcravens
Many web developers just know how to glue together framework components. I
recently installed a Nest, attaching the requisite wires from the existing AC
system; I have no right to call myself an HVAC technician. However, you see a
lot of the same happening with web developers that can't go much further than
copy and paste code from a blog post or Stack Overflow. The difference is of
course that they are being paid good money and are supposed to know how to
move beyond the basics.

I believe we'll see a purging in a few years, similar to what we saw when the
bubble burst in 2000/2001.

------
EvanPlaice
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10891771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10891771)

